# 211 and Cingular caller ID



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

Strange when anyone from a Cingular Cell phones calls the 211 will not display phone number only says out of area?

Though my landline phone shows Cingular number?



trido


----------



## irwingerszberg (Jun 22, 2006)

trido said:


> Strange when anyone from a Cingular Cell phones calls the 211 will not display phone number only says out of area?
> 
> Though my landline phone shows Cingular number?
> 
> trido


I notice the same problem. Must be a bug in the 211, the 611 also always says out of area. I suspect Cingular must have an extra space somewhere that Dish callerID does not recognize.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Same with Sprint PCS. 811 sees it fine, 211 says "out of area".


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

I have a 211 receiver and when someone calls me on thier Cingular cell phone, the number and name shows up. The reason I know it works is because I call my home number on my cell phone.


Bill


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I've had my 211 for about 3 weeks now. At first, the caller ID seemed to work ok. Now it seems that just about all incoming calls are showing up as name "unavailable" & "out of area". I haven't been asking the callers what service they are using, but they have been from landlines & cell phones and the calls today have all been long distance. My other landline phones in the house all show the correct caller info.
I don't think this is strictly related to calls from Cingular service, at least not in my case.

Ken


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

My 211 as of last week shows Cingular name and number while before it said wireless caller and showed the number... long distance cells show out of area+unavailble. Land line long distance shows full ID.

Mike


----------



## smoke (Apr 7, 2005)

Just had my 211 installed this week to replace my 811. Caller ID worked perfectly on the 811. The only calls that are working correctly on the 211 are local calls--cells, 800, out of area code, just show up as "out of area-unavailable."


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

smoke said:


> Just had my 211 installed this week to replace my 811. Caller ID worked perfectly on the 811. The only calls that are working correctly on the 211 are local calls--cells, 800, out of area code, just show up as "out of area-unavailable."


Same here...

Ken


----------

